# Polaroid TV Direct Wi-Fi



## jameswdav (Sep 3, 2017)

Hello,

I have a Polaroid p43d300fp TV and I'm trying to get the Wireless display working. So far I've got my android phone and TV connected via the Direct Wi-Fi feature on my phone. However the TV just goes blank. When i go to the Wi-Fi settings where its connected to my home router and try to connect to the TV it asks for a WPA2 password. I cannot find the password on my TV settings anywhere and the router password does not work.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jameswdav (Sep 3, 2017)

I've been on google for a long while looking for the default Polaroid TV wireless key and all i can find is guides for Sony. I've also ran the initial setup again for my TV to see if that would tell me it - no joy.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

The WiFi password that the TV wants is for your home router, check if you've made a note of this password (Key/Password/WPA/WPA-PSk etc are some terms used) and once you enter this password on the TV, it should connect to the router and become a part of your network and everything else should work directly.


----------



## jameswdav (Sep 3, 2017)

The TV is already connected to the network. The thing I'm having trouble with is the wireless display function on my TV - I want to screen share form my mobile phone. I can get my mobile to connect to the TV with the Direct Wi-Fi function but the screen just goes blank on the TV.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

If your TV & device is part of the network, then you should be able to cast over your network, I don't think the Direct option is even required.. Open Youtube and cast...


----------

